# Hi everyone!



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Hiya all, im Paul and im a Newby here. Im a type 2 diabetic. I was diagnosed about 2years ago(ish) and I really struggle to manage my diabetes. It seems that no matter what I eat, I always have very high blood sugar. 

Ive joined up so hopefully I can get some helpful advice and information. With any luck, I may be able to start putting myself on the right track lol


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi Paul, 
Welcome to the forum  
What kind of treatment are you on at the moment, any medication at all? 

Do you test your blood glucose yourself at home? What is your diet like also? 

Loads of lovely people on this forum, withnloads of useful advice, so ask lots of questions!


----------



## john pardo (Jan 18, 2017)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Hiya! I take a load of meds, im currently taking 2 500mg of metformin each morning, one simvastatin 40 mg, candesartan 8 mg, glimepride 2 mg, sitagliptin 50 mg.  

Im supposed to take the simvastatin at night, but I always forget about it, along with 2 more metformin.  

My diet has been really bad, though now im trying to change it. My favourite foods are loaded with carbs, though ive started trying to cut them out as much as I can.

I dont check my bg as much as I should, but part of the reason for that is that my levels are always high no matter what I seem to do.

Tbh, im just a really bad diabetic. But im hoping to change that and start taking some real control over looking after myself.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> Hiya! I take a load of meds, im currently taking 2 500mg of metformin each morning, one simvastatin 40 mg, candesartan 8 mg, glimepride 2 mg, sitagliptin 50 mg.
> 
> Im supposed to take the simvastatin at night, but I always forget about it, along with 2 more metformin.
> 
> ...


Paul no need to be so hard on yourself...takes time...I spent years eating the wrong foods...lack of activity...suddenly diabetic...now realising how hard it is completely changing your life style...currently  managing with metformin twice a day...so can't comment on the other meds you take...used to take meds for blood pressure...supposed to take before went to bed...forgot them so often...you're not the only one!!...good start to your new resolve to tackle your diabetes...you are here...just wondering what your BG levels are?...you haven't mentioned them (as far as I can see...but only had one coffee so far this morning could be that)...and what HbA1c results were...you just need the right support...with some advice and assistance...you'll get there.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi Paul and welcome to the forum. This place is great for help and advice. Im sure you'll get yourself sorted soon.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> Paul no need to be so hard on yourself...takes time...I spent years eating the wrong foods...lack of activity...suddenly diabetic...now realising how hard it is completely changing your life style...currently  managing with metformin twice a day...so can't comment on the other meds you take...used to take meds for blood pressure...supposed to take before went to bed...forgot them so often...you're not the only one!!...good start to your new resolve to tackle your diabetes...you are here...just wondering what your BG levels are?...you haven't mentioned them (as far as I can see...but only had one coffee so far this morning could be that)...and what HbA1c results were...you just need the right support...with some advice and assistance...you'll get there.


Hiya there, what is the hba1c? I know that when I was diagnosed my bg was at 24. 
My bg now fluctuates from around 10 - 19 but im trying to lower it.
Im gunna make an appointment with the docs for a full diabetes check up and go from there


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> Hiya there, what is the hba1c? I know that when I was diagnosed my bg was at 24.
> My bg now fluctuates from around 10 - 19 but im trying to lower it.
> Im gunna make an appointment with the docs for a full diabetes check up and go from there


The HbA1c test is a blood test done at either diagnosis or at your first review at usually three month...then quarterly intervals...once you establish control/management of your diabetes could be extended to every six months or even 12 ...it shows the average level of your BG for the last two to three months...at diagnosis my test did not give me an HbA1c result...like you I was given the figure in percentages...17.4 for me...since then have had a couple of HbA1c tests which show I am managing my diabetes to a reasonable degree...sounds sensible to have a full check up with GP...then you can plan how to get those BG's lower...good luck...and keep us updated.


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, you have come to the right place for help, support and inspiration.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Bubbsie said:


> The HbA1c test is a blood test done at either diagnosis or at your first review at usually three month...then quarterly intervals...once you establish control/management of your diabetes could be extended to every six months or even 12 ...it shows the average level of your BG for the last two to three months...at diagnosis my test did not give me an HbA1c result...like you I was given the figure in percentages...17.4 for me...since then have had a couple of HbA1c tests which show I am managing my diabetes to a reasonable degree...sounds sensible to have a full check up with GP...then you can plan how to get those BG's lower...good luck...and keep us updated.


Cheers!  I will keep you guys informed, ive just booked the necessary appointments, so hopefully I'll get back to you soon!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> Cheers!  I will keep you guys informed, ive just booked the necessary appointments, so hopefully I'll get back to you soon!


Good Paul...take that bull by the horns approach when necessary...sure you will do fine...interesting to hear how you progress...good luck.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> Cheers!  I will keep you guys informed, ive just booked the necessary appointments, so hopefully I'll get back to you soon!


BTW, ive just checked my bg, its at 14.6 mmol/l. I believe that its fairly high.
The thing is I havnt eaten anything yet and there is no reason for it to be that high. But this is what happens most times that I check


----------



## grovesy (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> BTW, ive just checked my bg, its at 14.6 mmol/l. I believe that its fairly high.
> The thing is I havnt eaten anything yet and there is no reason for it to be that high. But this is what happens most times that I check


There is a something called Dawn Phenomenon if you do a forum search you will find lots of threads on it. The liver basically pumps out glucose ready for the day head.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

grovesy said:


> There is a something called Dawn Phenomenon if you do a forum search you will find lots of threads on it. The liver basically pumps out glucose ready for the day head.


Cheers!  I'll check that out


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul, were you overweight at diagnosis? Excuse the personal question, but there are many people, including myself, who were diagnosed as type 2, and actually have late onset type one. Also known as type 1.5 or LADA (latent autoimmune diabetes of adulthood - I think that's the correct acronym!) although weight is not definitive of which type of diabetes someone will have, a LADA patient will often be normal to underweight.  It's just something to bring up at your appointment. 
I was originally misdiagnosed, despite being only 24, having a type 1 father and being underweight. I was eventually put on metformin, then gliclazide was added and then stitagliptin. None of these did the slightest thing to help! Anyway, definitely bring it up at your appointment!


----------



## Pine Marten (Jan 18, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, Paul. Good advice given by others already, so I'll just add that a change in diet (as necessary) giving up or reducing carby foods like pasta, potatoes, bread and rice is good for bringing down BG levels, as well as more exercise(!). It really helps to test before meals and then 2 hours after to see what effect different foods have on you. It's an ongoing process, although remarkably illuminating, and many on here find that with tweaking their diet and taking more control over their condition, they end up fitter and healthier than before, so it's well worth the effort!

Have a read around the recipe thread and see what people post there. Keep us updated and ask anything you like  - all the best to you.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Mini-Vicki said:


> Paul, were you overweight at diagnosis? Excuse the personal question, but there are many people, including myself, who were diagnosed as type 2, and actually have late onset type one. Also known as type 1.5 or LADA (latent autoimmune diabetes of adulthood - I think that's the correct acronym!) although weight is not definitive of which type of diabetes someone will have, a LADA patient will often be normal to underweight.  It's just something to bring up at your appointment.
> I was originally misdiagnosed, despite being only 24, having a type 1 father and being underweight. I was eventually put on metformin, then gliclazide was added and then stitagliptin. None of these did the slightest thing to help! Anyway, definitely bring it up at your appointment!



Hiya!  yep, I was overweight when I was diagnosed. I think I was around 15 and a half stone at the time. Im now at bang on 15 so im still quite overweight.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks to all for a really warm welcome, I appreciate it! And all the advice given so far is great and I will be taking all advice on board.

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> BTW, ive just checked my bg, its at 14.6 mmol/l. I believe that its fairly high.
> The thing is I havnt eaten anything yet and there is no reason for it to be that high. But this is what happens most times that I check


Paul


Paul_w said:


> BTW, ive just checked my bg, its at 14.6 mmol/l. I believe that its fairly high.
> The thing is I havnt eaten anything yet and there is no reason for it to be that high. But this is what happens most times that I check


Paul found this ...may help explain why BG high...and I notice its quite late in the morning when you posted this...say you haven't eaten...have you taken your mediation yet?... establishing some sort of routine will help you get into regular habits of eating...taking meds...testing regularly...have a read...Irregular eating can have you "bouncing back and forth between normal blood sugars and high blood sugars," Early says. A meager meal can give you a meager rise in blood sugar. If you take one or more blood glucose-lowering medications that can cause low blood glucose (hypoglycemia), skipping meals or eating too little can increase the risk. Spreading out foods, especially carb-containing foods, over three meals each day (and snacks if you want them) can help maintain steady blood sugar levels...hope this is helpful.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Thanks for that! I think im really going to have to take my meds regularly and eat smaller meals at more regular times.

One of my problems is that I usually go all day without eating, but then pig out at night. (although recently ive totally cut out high carb foods like pasta, rice and potatoes). I never eat breakfast as most cereals have quite a few carbs too. 
I know im not doing myself any favors like this, but idont know what I can eat or how much


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jan 18, 2017)

It is very daunting,  I am still learning what I can and can't eat.  I have natural yogurt and berries with sunflower seeds, pumpkins seeds and sesame seeds (1 tbps of each), I have only started this week having that and I am not hungry until lunchtime,  I eat about 8.30 and lunch around 12.30, when I ate cereals or porridge I was hungry again after two hours.

I am newly diagnosed so I started week 1 cutting out cakes, biscuits, pastries etc, this week I am cutting down on pasta, bread, potatoes and starting a little exercise as suggested by my doctor, next week I will start looking at portion sizes.  For me taking it small steps at a time is better otherwise I get overwhelmed.  

I hope you find what works for you.


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> One of my problems is that I usually go all day without eating, but then pig out at night. (although recently ive totally cut out high carb foods like pasta, rice and potatoes). I never eat breakfast as most cereals have quite a few carbs too.


Hi Paul,
My diet used to be carb laden, contributing to my current T2 along with a genetic predisposition..... I lost 60lb & have an average FBG of around 5 by cutting pretty much all carbs & reducing my carb intake to between 5-40 per day. I am not telling you to go LCHF, it's a decision you have to make after researching this Way of Eating, but many of us have gone that route with good success. I can't stress though that the quality of food is very important to our diets along with limiting carbs.


----------



## Bubbsie (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul you have to decide how to tackle your diabetes...if you really intend to...and I believe you do... you need knowledge information and hard work as well as support and guidance from the forum...if you can I suggest you either try to borrow or buy a book called Type Two Diabetes The First Year by Gretchen Becker...it explains her first year as a type 2 diabetic month by month...so informative...as others have said carbs are the enemy...you need to limit them...not avoid all of them all together...some diabetics do intermittent fasting occasionally...however you seem to eat nothing all day...then 'pig out'...I presume this means a large meal...again even if eating different food items with low carbs...depending on the amount of food you have you could still be eating too many carbs...I was the worse diabetic when first diagnosed...now my BG is way down on my starting point of 17.4...I thought I would never get the hang of this...and while I still have a lot to learn what I do know and put into practice is now like second nature...so strongly advise to test 2 hours after food...check carb labels...try to avoid processed foods...its very much an individual trial and error journey...of course avoid the obvious things as advised...rice...potatoes...white bread...pasta...starchy vegetables...some fruits... you cannot start all of this this immediately or all at once...so one step at a time is fine...but you need to get started if you want to manage your diabetes.


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jan 18, 2017)

Even with insulin, I avoid carbs in the morning, because I'm more carb sensitive / insulin resistant. My general breakfast every day is two eggs. Either fried or scrambled normally. Sometimes with added mushrooms if I have time. Some people have some meat as well for extra protein, but as a veggie I don't! Lots of people on here follow a LCHF diet, and a GL diet @Northerner usually has some great book recommendations  hopefully he'll be along soon. Also @Mark Parrott has had great success with a LCHF diet, I'm sure he'll have some great pointers


----------



## Grogg1 (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm not a breakfast person and hate yoghurt and eggs, bacon have been turning on me.  So now I keep some cheese in the fridge in work and when I get hungry - usually about 9.30 I have a chunk of cheese and a small handful of nuts.  Keeps me going to lunch time.  Lunch always depends on what leftovers I have from night before or what staff canteen has.  Today I had a chicken breast with sprouts from canteen!  I love, love, love sprouts!


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

I think as I said before, I need to seriously work at eating at regular times, better portion sizes and eating the correct types of food as well as taking up regular exercise. 

The thing that I struggle with is finding food types that im OK with. I just simply dont have the knowledge about what foods are good for diabetes. There seems to be a lot of information about what food I should avoid, but I could do with more information on what food I should start looking at


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 18, 2017)

This should help with the veggies..... https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/vegetables the lower the number the better

As for meat, anything goes really but oily fish is really good, avoid store bought burgers & sausages as they tend to have carb fillers.

Avoid diet food like the plague, in fact any processed food but particularly anything labeled as low fat as they tend to have added carbs to make them palatable.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> This should help with the veggies..... https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/vegetables the lower the number the better
> 
> As for meat, anything goes really but oily fish is really good, avoid store bought burgers & sausages as they tend to have carb fillers.
> 
> Avoid diet food like the plague, in fact any processed food but particularly anything labeled as low fat as they tend to have added carbs to make them palatable.



Thats great!  Thanks for this!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi Paul, & welcome to the forum.  As I was tagged by @Mini-Vicki I suppose I'd better make an appearance.  The others here have given you some great advice.  The recipe section here is good for ideas.  If you have a problem remembering to take your meds, there is a great app that my wife uses called Medisafe, that you can set up to remind you what tablets to take when.  I'm not on meds, just diet & exercise.  I follow a LCHF (Low Carb High Fat) diet.  Don't be scared by the high fat bit.  It's healthy fats that are found in butter, cheese & animal fats.  For breakfast I can have Greek natural yoghurt with a few berries, nuts & seeds & sweeten it slightly with Natvia, or a slice of ham topped with scrambled eggs, & n the weekend, high quality sausages, bacon, fried tomatoes & eggs.  Lunch can be a tuna salad (mine is tuna, tomatoes, cucumber, onion, mixed in with full fat mayo & wholegrain mustard & topped with grated cheese, or mini fritattas (omlettes made in a deep bun tray & baked in the oven).  I make a load of these at the weekend & they last me a week.  If you fancy a sandwich, the best bread is either Burgen or Lidl High protein rolls.  For dinner, I replace rice with cauliflower rice, spaghetti with courgetti & have even made chips using celeriac or turnips with great success.  Also often have roasted Mediterranean veg with a lot of meals as it's very tasty.  We will try to sort you out, Paul, but you will need to help too.  This diabetes lark can be well controlled.


----------



## Paul_w (Jan 18, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Paul, & welcome to the forum.  As I was tagged by @Mini-Vicki I suppose I'd better make an appearance.  The others here have given you some great advice.  The recipe section here is good for ideas.  If you have a problem remembering to take your meds, there is a great app that my wife uses called Medisafe, that you can set up to remind you what tablets to take when.  I'm not on meds, just diet & exercise.  I follow a LCHF (Low Carb High Fat) diet.  Don't be scared by the high fat bit.  It's healthy fats that are found in butter, cheese & animal fats.  For breakfast I can have Greek natural yoghurt with a few berries, nuts & seeds & sweeten it slightly with Natvia, or a slice of ham topped with scrambled eggs, & n the weekend, high quality sausages, bacon, fried tomatoes & eggs.  Lunch can be a tuna salad (mine is tuna, tomatoes, cucumber, onion, mixed in with full fat mayo & wholegrain mustard & topped with grated cheese, or mini fritattas (omlettes made in a deep bun tray & baked in the oven).  I make a load of these at the weekend & they last me a week.  If you fancy a sandwich, the best bread is either Burgen or Lidl High protein rolls.  For dinner, I replace rice with cauliflower rice, spaghetti with courgetti & have even made chips using celeriac or turnips with great success.  Also often have roasted Mediterranean veg with a lot of meals as it's very tasty.  We will try to sort you out, Paul, but you will need to help too.  This diabetes lark can be well controlled.



I really can't thank you all enough! You guys are really helpful and are already giving me great ideas and advice. I seem to have had more help here in one day,  than I've gotten in two years from the doctors!  If only id been given these ideas sooner


----------



## Martin Canty (Jan 18, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> I really can't thank you all enough! You guys are really helpful and are already giving me great ideas and advice. I seem to have had more help here in one day, than I've gotten in two years from the doctors! If only id been given these ideas sooner


The issue is that we live with D on a daily basis AND we have decided to do something positive about managing our disease. Perhaps is some of these specialists took time to read through this board then they may learn something


----------



## Mini-Vicki (Jan 19, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Hi Paul, & welcome to the forum.  As I was tagged by @Mini-Vicki I suppose I'd better make an appearance.  The others here have given you some great advice.  The recipe section here is good for ideas.  If you have a problem remembering to take your meds, there is a great app that my wife uses called Medisafe, that you can set up to remind you what tablets to take when.  I'm not on meds, just diet & exercise.  I follow a LCHF (Low Carb High Fat) diet.  Don't be scared by the high fat bit.  It's healthy fats that are found in butter, cheese & animal fats.  For breakfast I can have Greek natural yoghurt with a few berries, nuts & seeds & sweeten it slightly with Natvia, or a slice of ham topped with scrambled eggs, & n the weekend, high quality sausages, bacon, fried tomatoes & eggs.  Lunch can be a tuna salad (mine is tuna, tomatoes, cucumber, onion, mixed in with full fat mayo & wholegrain mustard & topped with grated cheese, or mini fritattas (omlettes made in a deep bun tray & baked in the oven).  I make a load of these at the weekend & they last me a week.  If you fancy a sandwich, the best bread is either Burgen or Lidl High protein rolls.  For dinner, I replace rice with cauliflower rice, spaghetti with courgetti & have even made chips using celeriac or turnips with great success.  Also often have roasted Mediterranean veg with a lot of meals as it's very tasty.  We will try to sort you out, Paul, but you will need to help too.  This diabetes lark can be well controlled.


 
Oops I hope you don't mind me tagging you Mark, it's just you've done so brilliantly. You're an inspiration


----------



## James 048 (Jan 19, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> Hiya all, im Paul and im a Newby here. Im a type 2 diabetic. I was diagnosed about 2years ago(ish) and I really struggle to manage my diabetes. It seems that no matter what I eat, I always have very high blood sugar.
> 
> Ive joined up so hopefully I can get some helpful advice and information. With any luck, I may be able to start putting myself on the right track lol


Hi Paul 
Warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 19, 2017)

Mini-Vicki said:


> Oops I hope you don't mind me tagging you Mark, it's just you've done so brilliantly. You're an inspiration


No problem.  Nice to be of service.


----------



## Paul_w (Feb 7, 2017)

Hiya all!  just got the results of my hba1c.  They are at 79. I guess thats still pretty high


----------



## grovesy (Feb 7, 2017)

Unfortunately yes.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 7, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> Hiya all!  just got the results of my hba1c.  They are at 79. I guess thats still pretty high


Hi Paul...it is on the high side...converts to roughly  9.4 on average for the last three months...however...its still in single figures...as you know it could have been a lot worse...you can work on it...mine were at 17.4 when I started...now down to an average of 6.3...with determination you can reduce that for the next review...what did GP/Nurse make of it...any advice from them?


----------



## Paul_w (Feb 7, 2017)

The nurse has said that I need to increase dosage of some meds and change another. She said that a balanced diet and plenty of exercise would help. But ive got to monitor my bloods for the next 3 months, and if they dont come down,  shes gunna refer me to the hospital to start on insulin.

I take it thats quite bad then.


----------



## Bubbsie (Feb 7, 2017)

Paul_w said:


> The nurse has said that I need to increase dosage of some meds and change another. She said that a balanced diet and plenty of exercise would help. But ive got to monitor my bloods for the next 3 months, and if they dont come down,  shes gunna refer me to the hospital to start on insulin.
> 
> I take it thats quite bad then.


Paul the HbA1c is high...but not insurmountable...I get disappointed when health care professionals just say 'balanced diet/exercise...more meds...failing that insulin'...did she give you any encouragement...when you say you have to monitor your blood for three months... does that mean you haven't been testing so far?...I believe with the right management you can get those levels down...avoid high carb foods...increasing your activity...(you must be sick of hearing that)...testing your blood before eating then again two hours later...will show what foods spike your BG...were you offered any other support...education...all of this is hard work and at the risk of sounding like I'm lecturing you (which I have no desire to do )if you can check the foods you are eating for carb content...test...read about diabetes then you should be able to get those numbers down...you should be looking for steady progress as opposed to a quick fix...I can't comment on the insulin no experience of it... what meds are you on...if you've already said sorry I've missed it...try to make small changes initially...once you see an improvement however slight hopefully that will encourage to manage your diabetes and get control of it.


----------



## Robin (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Paul, just a point about your latest HbA1c test. You joined us mid January, and I assume that's when you started taking things in hand. The Hba1c is an average of your blood sugars over the last three months, which included Christmas,( when I bet you indulged a bit, like the rest of us!) So keep up the good work and you should see an improvement in the next one.


----------

